# Off-Topic >  HMT emailings

## Farmerjohn

I am unsubscribing from the emailings.
For a while now they have become ridiculous GIF's or video not pertaining to tools,homemade tools/projects and became a daily load of spam.
Often it's the same email or parts of an email that's been sent a few days in a row or a few weeks apart.

----------

